# Reading > Who Said That? >  Where's this from?

## Gypsy

Hello.

Last night this line came into my head, and I swear it's from something, but I can't think what. I'm sure it's a book, but can't be certain.

The line has speech before it I think and after says afterwards something like: "love me" s/he cried.

Sorry I can't be more specific.

I tried Googling it, but nothing came up. Any help is much appreciated, it's driving me nuts trying to work it out.

Love Gypsy x

----------


## Nightshade

sorry i have to go over this again because im not quite sure what yuo mean here.

Okay so we are looking for a line following a speach followed by "love me" slhe cried

?????

is that it?

----------

